# Sirena de coche policia



## mellamangrande (Jun 26, 2007)

buenas tardes, soy nuevo x aki y x esto de la electronica tb asi q lo q me vayais a explicar, x favor con mucha mucha paciencia. os comento la jugada, la idea es la de hacer unas sirenas para un coche de policia que tengo a escala; lo compre, lo pinte y ahora le falta el toque de las sirenas.No hace falta que hagan ruido solo que tengan intermitencia desigual, es decir, que no vayan todas a la vez y eso weno, mas o menos como las de un coche de  policia de verdad.sera  muy complicado??????
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## sotoo (May 19, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-leds-simulando-luces-policia-10826/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-luces-estroboscopicas-tipo-policia-8415/


----------

